# Looking for IBS cook book.



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello I`m looking for a IBS cook or diet book. I`ve read some postings about Heather Van Vorous book, but I`m not sure if this one will help me. I`ve read that there are some spicy or unacceptable ingredients in the recipes. I have IBS-C with gas and pain. I`ve no allergy or intolerance against milk or wheat, but I feel better when I avoid these ingredients.I eat brown rice, potatoes, fish, chicken meat, vegetable. (all low fat).- No milk- No eggs- No bread- No noodles- No fatty foods- No salat - No meat- No cold foods- No spicy foods- No backing goods and so on ....I would be nice to have some new recipes with ingredients that I can eat. Any suggestions ? Greetings


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Any diet may have some adjustments for any given individual's triggers http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/books.html#DIET (from the books link in the blue menu bar above) lists several, but I don't know if any would be the perfect match for you, but that is a list of commonly available ones.K.


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

look under google.... I think the book The First Year--IBS (Irritable Bowel Syndrome): An Essential Guide for the Newly Diagnosed had some recepies in it for people with IBS


----------

